# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Выкладываем сюда свои фотографии :)

## Elly

Это я)
http://s017.radikal.ru/i413/1110/87/17997697eff0.jpg

----------


## Nord

А сайт давайте переименуем в Односуицидники : ) Миленько так будет. Ну или хотя бы в "Клуб любителей суицида".

----------


## Elly

Ээ может быть суицид тут не каждый любит. Например, я просто жить не хочу, а суицид совершать не собираюсь, ибо я человек религиозный.

----------


## Гражданин

Мордашка симпатичная у тебя

----------


## Elly

> Мордашка симпатичная у тебя


 Thanks you

А почему одна я фотографии выкладываю? Давайте, не стесняйтесь

----------


## Гражданин

Тут просто есть уже достаточно большая тема на счет фото, где многие "засветились"

----------


## Elly

Да? Айм сори, я не видела. 
Щас поищуу

----------


## Игорёк

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...3651-Ваши-фото.

----------


## Elly

А мне почему-то пишется, что у меня нету доступа к комментированию этой темы

----------


## fuсka rolla

подождать придется. 10 дней. Тогда доступ появится.

----------


## Игорёк

Это может быть просто косяк с форумом. у меня например тоже не всегда этот раздел работает.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Это может быть просто косяк с форумом. у меня например тоже не всегда этот раздел работает.


 Игорь, вряд-ли. Чтоб к некоторым разделам попасть необходимы два условия: 1) сам знаешь, сколько сообщений набить. 2) быть зарегестрированным не менее 10 дне. 
Косяков давно не видел.

----------


## Каин

> Это я)


 Давай еще выкладывай...Пролей бальзам на мрачную душу суицидника. И что там у тебя за абракадабра на аватарке...раздевается, что-ли кто-то? Чет не могу разглядеть.

----------


## Статист

> Давай еще выкладывай...Пролей бальзам на мрачную душу суицидника. И что там у тебя за абракадабра на аватарке...раздевается, что-ли кто-то? Чет не могу разглядеть.


  У суицидника души нет. Или её очень мало осталось)

----------


## Каин

> У суицидника души нет. Или её очень мало осталось)


 Ну тогда вот так:

Обилием пускай бальзам прольёт, на мелкую убогую душонку.
И может быть, впитав она, сей упоительный нектар, расширится хоть на немножку.

----------


## Elly

Окэй

----------


## Elly

> Давай еще выкладывай...Пролей бальзам на мрачную душу суицидника. И что там у тебя за абракадабра на аватарке...раздевается, что-ли кто-то? Чет не могу разглядеть.


 Ахаха ни кто там не раздевается!) Это девушка, ОДЕТАЯ, на нее ветер дует и поэтому волосы и одежда раздуваются.

----------


## Elly

> Ну тогда вот так:
> 
> Обилием пускай бальзам прольёт, на мелкую убогую душонку.
> И может быть, впитав она, сей упоительный нектар, расширится хоть на немножку.


 Охх. Как сказал-то

http://s017.radikal.ru/i433/1110/09/cd9e43512a7d.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i442/1110/03/ac1a60498c72.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i416/1110/80/3b72f4aec906.jpg

----------


## Каин

> Охх. Как сказал-то
> 
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i433/1110/09/cd9e43512a7d.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i442/1110/03/ac1a60498c72.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i416/1110/80/3b72f4aec906.jpg


 Свое дыханье затая,
По ссылке кликаю спеша.
Вторую, третью,…боже мой!
Я очарован, вдохновлён.

*К*_а_ –_э_*Р*,*А*- _э_*С*,*О*-*Т* и *А* 
По клаве бегают перста.
Явленье это без прикрас
Я повстречал смотря на вас.

----------


## Elly

Вау, классно, я приятно удивлена..)

----------


## Статист

У меня примерно такие же глаза. Видимо, это общее у суицидников.

----------


## Гражданин

У меня такие же волосы примерно,наверное общее у суицидников. хД

----------


## Дмитрий_9

прикольные фотки, в глазах что-то есть...беззащитность что-ли

----------


## Elly

Я слабохарактерная. Но если меня разозлить, или пойти против меня, я могу оой как ответить  :Smile:

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Кстати, слабохарактерность можно обратить в позитивное качество.

----------


## Elly

Я не люблю громких и высокомерных людей. Не переношу

----------


## Elly

http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1110/f0/0afcedc9298c.jpg
http://s51.radikal.ru/i132/1110/d0/78377845b74c.jpg

----------


## Гражданин

http://s017.radikal.ru/i418/1110/6f/b21e6a573158.jpg

----------


## Дмитрий_9

http://s017.radikal.ru/i413/1110/8c/de5581a6625e.jpg

----------


## Elly

Все такие взрослые

----------


## Игорёк

Гражданин,
После панк-вечеринки ?)

Elly,
Любишь покрасоваться. молодец. так и надо. Продолжай в том же духе.

----------


## Гражданин

Это не мое фото)) ради эксперимента с ним в одном приложении для знакомств  Вконтакте спрашивал у девушек мнение о себе, всем крайне не нравилось. Вывод: внешность-важный фактор))

----------


## Игорёк

я тоже тебя вроде другим помню. такая грива не смогла бы отрасти за это время ))
А я ставил другой эксперимент - знакомился в чатах под ником Арсен, и тоже - результат положительный. Всем же известно что армяшки симпатичны. вывод - уроды не должны жить, или должны очень упорно работать над собой, и много лет. у кого сихика выдержит все это и он обретен счастье - тому повезло.

----------


## кошка

> я тоже тебя вроде другим помню. такая грива не смогла бы отрасти за это время ))
> А я ставил другой эксперимент - знакомился в чатах под ником Арсен, и тоже - результат положительный. Всем же известно что армяшки симпатичны.


 да ну...наоборот многие их недолюбливают.. и в принципе есть за что, их культура не предусматривает отношения к женщине, как к равноправной личности.
хотя есть определённая категория девушек, которые тащатся по горячим кавказцам... я думаю, 50 на 50.

----------


## Гражданин

> я тоже тебя вроде другим помню. такая грива не смогла бы отрасти за это время ))
> А я ставил другой эксперимент - знакомился в чатах под ником Арсен, и тоже - результат положительный. Всем же известно что армяшки симпатичны. вывод - уроды не должны жить, или должны очень упорно работать над собой, и много лет. у кого сихика выдержит все это и он обретен счастье - тому повезло.


 Мб уроды слишком круто сказано, во всяком случае к тебе Игорёк не подходит,видел я твои фотки в соц.сети, нормально выглядишь. На счет худобы,я сам худой. И на моем примере, работа над собой, даже в течение полугода приносит результат. За полгода набрал 8кг в зале(ел спорт.пит., не путать со стероидами и прочей опасной химией). После в силу причин не занимался, половина результата пропала. у меня еще кости тонкие, мб то что после Чернобыля родился,отец ликвидатор. Могу,если интересно,скинуть тебе  в личку фото, где я до занятий-дрищь и после,помясистее))



> да ну...наоборот многие их недолюбливают.. и в принципе есть за что, их культура не предусматривает отношения к женщине, как к равноправной личности.
> хотя есть определённая категория девушек, которые тащатся по горячим кавказцам... я думаю, 50 на 50.


 На счет армян хз, знал армянку,однокурсницу,на года 2-3 младше,тупая маленькая лошадь(простите за такие эпитеты). Во многих случаях такое отноешине кавказцам непредвзято, некоторые из них весьма "галантны" к девушкам.

----------


## Игорёк

У армян гормоны своеобразные, да женщины у них действительн не очень, в основной своей массе, особенно те что посташе. 
давай фотки. В зал я не собираюсь, и некогда пока + социальная проблема. Но вот стеройды хочу пожрать. Но пока не узнавал что и как, потом буду рыть инет, вообщем по мере продвижения своего плана буду решать этот вопрос. Кости да - тоже тонкие. но впринципи если набрать кг 10 то буду выглядеть достаточно гармонично + спорт придаст бодрости. У меня еще и алкоголизм - тут не все так просто. Хотя вот около дома раньше был спротзал, так вот много раз наблюдал как качки после тренировок стояли на крыльце с пивом и сигаретами. вообщем потом про все это узнаю...

----------


## Dione

*Elly*,у вас глаза...маленького чертенка.
ассоциация такая.

----------


## Elly

> я тоже тебя вроде другим помню. такая грива не смогла бы отрасти за это время ))
> А я ставил другой эксперимент - знакомился в чатах под ником Арсен, и тоже - результат положительный. Всем же известно что армяшки симпатичны. вывод - уроды не должны жить, или должны очень упорно работать над собой, и много лет. у кого сихика выдержит все это и он обретен счастье - тому повезло.


 Армяшки симпатичны? Хм, мне кажется наоборот) 
Вот азербайджанцы да, симпотичны. У нас нету таких огромных носов, как у армянин.

----------


## Elly

Ребят, я сама азербайджанка наполовину. Так что если вам там что-то интересно узнать про кавказ и их традиции, можете спрашивать у меня)

----------


## Elly

> *Elly*,у вас глаза...маленького чертенка.
> ассоциация такая.


 Ахах отлиично
Мне наоборот все всегда говорили что у меня красивые и добрые глаза  :Smile:

----------


## Dione

> Армяшки симпатичны? Хм, мне кажется наоборот) 
> Вот азербайджанцы да, симпотичны. У нас нету таких огромных носов, как у армянин.


 огромные носы у грузин.
у армян они среднее))
а у азербайджан-нормальные)

----------


## Elly

Воот, у нас нормальные носы ахах)

----------


## Игорёк

О! Усы сбрил наконец! поздравляю! Первый шаг сделан успешно)

----------


## NOфеникс

> пожалею что выложу это, но пофиг
> качество говняной вебкамеры
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16782349/ph/003.jpg


 немного на меня похож...наверное выражением лица...

----------


## Гражданин

> пожалею что выложу это, но пофиг
> качество говняной вебкамеры
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16782349/ph/003.jpg


 я бы посоветовал постричься и ходить в зал, работать по жиросжигающим прогам. И через полгодика,если еще на других фронтах будешь работать-станешь "краусавчиком")

----------


## zmejka

pulsewave,а мне и так нравиться :Smile:  и волосы можно оставить,так с тебя икону рисовать можно  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mai7

> огромные носы у грузин.
> у армян они среднее))
> а у азербайджан-нормальные)


 
огромные носы у грузин а у армян среднее? я не знала...)

----------


## EnergyCOREs

А ты некромант. =)

----------

